# Estação Metereologica na minha escola?



## Profatima (21 Mai 2010 às 10:25)

Há muito pouco tempo fui desafiada pelos meus alunos (5.º ano) a construir uma estação meteorológica na minha escola! Construímos um anemómetro, e com ajuda de um termómetro...demos os primeiros passos... muito rudimentar!

Mas eles estão muito entusiasmados! Preciso de conselhos para "como começar"


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2010 às 12:54)

Profatima disse:


> Há muito pouco tempo fui desafiada pelos meus alunos (5.º ano) a construir uma estação meteorológica na minha escola! Construímos um anemómetro, e com ajuda de um termómetro...demos os primeiros passos... muito rudimentar!
> 
> Mas eles estão muito entusiasmados! Preciso de conselhos para "como começar"



Não sei bem o que pretende, presumo que sejam os autores deste projecto artesanal Ciência Viva:
http://viladoconde.cienciaviva.pt/clube/premios/meteorologia_artesanal.pdf

Se pretendem ir mais além, e como complemento da parte didáctica do que já tem, talvez o ideal seja seguir o exemplo de outras escolas que adquiriram uma estação meteorológica automática e disponibilizam no site da escola na Internet os dados meteorológicos em tempo real, quer para a escola quer para a população, envolvendo no projecto um grupo multidisciplinar que inclua alunos de outras áreas de ciência e informática.


----------

